# Piping Rock



## Trinity (Sep 15, 2013)

Has anyone ordered any EO from them? I just ran across them and there prices seem pretty good with free shipping.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2013)

I've never ordered from them but I noticed the order has to be at least $40 to get the free shipping. Nothing wrong with that because I can easily order $40; however, their bottles are only 15 ml (approx. .5 oz) so it would take a lot of those bottles to equal the amount I normally purchase. The smallest amount I buy peppermint is 16.6 oz but to be fair, I buy it and split it with my sister. 

I did some figuring and used sweet orange (not that I'd buy regular SO but I used it for comparison purposes), dark patchouli, peppermint and lavender 40/42 for examples. I calculated 3.3 oz of each EO plus shipping from New Directions Aromatics and found the prices came out quite a bit less per .5 oz when compared to Piping Rock. Your shipping from NDA would probably be slightly less since they ship USA orders from their New York facility. Just my opinion but if you want to buy quality essential oils at better prices than you might want to do some comparison shopping.

That being said, I think Piping Rock may be a reasonable alternative for starting out if you're not familiar with different EOs. You could try a selection of different EOs to find which ones you'd prefer for blends since the shipping is only going to be $3.95 or free if you buy enough. I'd still do some comparison shopping since some of NDA's .5 oz bottles are still lower priced than Piping Rock's but you'd have to take the shipping amount into consideration.

However, none of this answers whether PR has good quality EOs.


----------



## lsg (Sep 15, 2013)

I think you get more for your money at Wholesale Supplies Plus.  The smallest bottles they have are 2 oz., but shipping is free with a $30. order


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2013)

I’ve commented enough times about my opinion of a certain company’s “free shipping” policy so I won’t go into it. They do have excellent prices on some items but I can’t recommend comparison shopping enough times. It's always possible to get really good prices if you get things on sale.

  As of today, I came up with the below figures by comparing 2 companies prices on 4 EOs and shipping.

  NDA 
  Lavender 40/42 – 3.3 oz for $8.91
  Peppermint supreme – 3.3 oz for $14.81 (current price drop but I don’t know how long it will last)
  Patchouli Dark – 3.3 oz for $17.33 (price change - I originally used $18.30 for figuring) 
  Orange (sweet) – 3.3 oz for $3.75

  Total $44.80 for 13.2 oz
  Shipping NY to OH - $12.18
  44.80 + 12.18 = 56.98
  Comes out to $2.16 per .5 oz

  Another company -
  Lavender 40/42 - 2 oz for $17.25
  Peppermint supreme – 2 oz for $13.98 
  Patchouli Dark – 2 oz for $20.83
  Orange (sweet) – 4 oz for $4.40

  Total $56.46 for 10 oz with free shipping
  Comes out to $2.82 per .5 oz

  I broke the prices down to .5 oz since PR’s amounts are 15 ml for their EOs. There may be other suppliers who have better prices than NDA. There probably are but I don’t buy large amounts of EOs so I haven’t done comparisons. I’m sure other people can recommend other EO suppliers.

  I was just giving my opinion of PR in comparison with one other company. I chose to use NDA since I’ve ordered from them in the past.


----------

